# من هولندا



## فادي البغدادي (16 مارس 2010)

*خبـــر عـــاجــل مـن هـــولــنـــدا​*
*في يوم السبت الماضي 13 من مارس ـ آذار  الجاري ، شهدت أحدى كنائس أمستردام في هولندا مراسيم  عماذ لـ ( علي و محمد ) من المملكة العربية السعودية الذان أصبح اسمهما (أيليا و دانيال) ، حيث أعلنا  قبولهما للسيد المسيح " له كل المجد "  فادياً و مخلصاً لحياتهما و ولدا من جديـــــد ، تاركين خلفهما كل التعاليم الباطلة التي عاشا في ظلالها ردحا ً من الزمن.*

*و سأعلمكم بتفاصيل الخبر مع الاختبارات و الشهادات لاحقا ً بمشيئة الرب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 مارس 2010)

عقبال عيلتي يا رب

صلوا لنا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Alcrusader (16 مارس 2010)

مبروكككككك!!!
السماء تفرح بعودة ضال واحد أكثر من ٩٩ صالح لا يحتجون إلى الصلاح.

** +gospel of truth+
عقبال عيلتك يا رب!


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2010)

عقبال كل اخواتنا الذين من خلفيات مختلفة 

فهذه هي محبة الاب ان الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون

شكرا علي الخبر المفرح اخي الحبيب فادي

ولكن هل هناك مصدر لهذا الكلام

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

> فهذه هي محبة  الاب ان الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين دي وعودك يا رب فانصت و استجب

سلام و نعمه اخوتي


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووك

عقبال الجميع​


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2010)

خبر مفرح جداااااااا 
ربنا يزرع و ينمى كلمته على طول و يرفع راية المسيحيين فى كل مكان


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا للخبر


ربنا يتمجد*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (17 مارس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> عقبال كل اخواتنا الذين من خلفيات مختلفة
> 
> فهذه هي محبة الاب ان الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون
> 
> ...



*
أخي الحبيب Coptic Man  .. نعم فقد حضروا  أقربائي و أصدقائي مراسيم تعميذهم  ، و كما وعدتكم سأحاول بأقرب فرصة ممكنة  ان أنقل لكم شهادات الاخوة المؤمنين الجدد ، و مراحل ايمانهم و  الكيفية التي نما بها هذا الايمان و ترسّخ في ذواتهم ، و الذي تكلل بقرارهم  النهائي بقبول السيد المسيح
 (له المجد) مخلـّـصاً أبدياً لحياتهم.​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2010)

_مبروك الخلاص_
_شكراا للخبر الرائع_​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك وعقبال العالم الاسلامي كله


----------



## عمادفايز (18 مارس 2010)

*الف مبروك المسيح​*


----------



## MATTEW (18 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يباركهم بحياه جديده في المسيح*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (21 مايو 2010)

*أحبـّـتي و أخوتي .. سلام و نعمة
كما وعدتكم بأنني سأُعلمكم بتفاصيل خبر أيمان الاخوة أيليا و دانيال (علـي و محمـد سابـقاً) !

فقـد كـُـنا  في هولندا حيث المؤتمر المسيحي العربي في أمستردام المـُـقام للفترة من 3  مايو / أيار  ــ 7 مايو / أيار 2010 و قد أُسعدنا كثيراً بلقاء الكثير من المؤمنيــن و منهم مؤمنين جُـدد من خلفيات مُـسلمة و غيرها ، و قد التقينا بالقس الذي أشرف على خطوات أيمان الاخوة أيليا و دانيال منذ بداية المرحلة و حتى نضوجها .. و تكليلها بتعميذهم و قبولهم للرب يسوع المسيح ـ له المجد ـ فاديــاً و مخلــصاً لحياتهما ، لكنه للأسف لم يـُـفصح لنا عن تفاصيل الاختبار و لم نتمكن من أخذ شهادتهما الشخصية أو أي معلومة تخص تفاصيل حياتهما ، و ذلك حفاظاً على حياتهما و نزولاً عند طلب القس المشرف و رغبة ً منه للحفاظ على حياتهما و للحيلولة دون أن تواجههم أي مشاكل أو مخاطر تهدد وجودهم في هولندا ، لأنهما سعوديان و كما معروف ينتميان الى بلد تحكمه شريعة من أظلم الشرائع الوضعية في العالم من حيث ما يسمى بحكم الردة ، كما أن أمستردام لا تخلو من مقيمين عرب ينتمون لأبناء جلدتهما أو إسلاميون متعصبون.

أحبتي .. أرجو أن تصلوا لهما من أجل أن يبارك الرب حياتهما ، و يكونا قدوة و شهادة حيّة لكل من لم يتعرف بعد على شخص السيد المسيح ـ له كل المجد ـ مخلص النفوس و فادي البشر..

أشكر كل من شارك في التعليق على الموضوع و كل الرسائل الخاصة التي وصلتني بخصوص هذا الخبر .. و ليبارككم الرب​*
*أخوكم فادي​*


----------



## BITAR (21 مايو 2010)

*رجاء روابط لمتابعة الخبر المفرح هذا*​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (21 مايو 2010)

BITAR قال:


> *رجاء روابط لمتابعة الخبر المفرح هذا*​



*صدقني أخي الحبيب BITAR  ليس هنالك أي روابط أو مواقع تتناول الخبر ، لأن الخبر حصري جداً  Exclusive و حصلنا عليه بأنفسنا من دون الاستعانة بالمواقع الاخبارية ، و هناك ـ كما ذكرتُ ـ تعتيم على الخبر للحفاظ على سلامتهما .​*
*أشكر مرورك الكريـــــــــم *
*و الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## BITAR (21 مايو 2010)

*المسيح يحافظ عليهم*
*الحصاد كثير *
*والفعلة قليلون*​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (21 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *المسيح يحافظ عليهم*
> *الحصاد كثير *
> *والفعلة قليلون*​




*†  آميــــــــــــــــــــــن  †​*


----------



## Alcrusader (22 مايو 2010)

*يتمجد إسم الرب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> عقبال عيلتي يا رب
> 
> صلوا لنا
> 
> سلام و نعمه


*
صلى من أجلهم أمام الرب بدموع وتوسلات

وستكون أدمعك فى نظر الرب كلآلئ ثمينه يحفظها أمامه

فيهبك شهوة قلبك قائلا: حَوِّلِي عَنِّي عَيْنَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُمَا قَدْ غَلَبَتَانِي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه عقبال كل المسلمين

محمد سليم العوا قاعد يعوعو من حملات التنصير و مواقع التنصير

و بيقول عليها فاشله

اه صح فاشله اوي الصراحه

لو كانت فاشله يا عوا مكنتنش عوعوت كدا هههههههه دا تلات اربع المسلمين يا راجل مش بيقروا قران ولا بيصلوا كل يوم 

اهو كل شويه حد ينتصر يا عوعو


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صلى من أجلهم أمام الرب بدموع وتوسلات*
> 
> *وستكون أدمعك فى نظر الرب كلآلئ ثمينه يحفظها أمامه*
> 
> *فيهبك شهوة قلبك قائلا: حَوِّلِي عَنِّي عَيْنَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُمَا قَدْ غَلَبَتَانِي*


 
كلام حضرتك بيديني بعضا من الامل ابي الحبيب

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادي البغدادي (22 مايو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> *يتمجد إسم الرب.*





صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> صلى من أجلهم أمام الرب بدموع وتوسلات
> 
> وستكون أدمعك فى نظر الرب كلآلئ ثمينه يحفظها أمامه
> ...



*أحبائي ..   Alcrusader و  صوت صارخ
شكراً جزيلاً لمروركم الطيّب ، آمين ليتمجد أسم الرب كل حين ٍ و في كل زمان*​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (22 مايو 2010)

*أختي العزيـــزة gospel of truth  أشكر مرورك الكريم 
و سنصلي دائماً بحرارة و توسُّـل من أجل خلاص نفوس عائلتك و أيمانهم

الرب يبارك حياتك و يجعلكِ غصناً مثمراً وسط عائلتك !​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا فادي و يبارك حياتك يا مبارك

من بوقك لباب السما


----------

